# "Trance"manian Devils



## Roxie (Sep 4, 2007)

Post pictures of your bunny in a trance. When roxie had gas we found out hte only way to give her medicince at first was to put her in a trance.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Sep 4, 2007)

Whatta cutie!
I never did learn how to put Macey in a trance. :c She turns up too fast.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 4, 2007)

^ Yeah that...

Roxie is so adorable!


Ive never been able to trance either of mine!


----------



## gwhoosh (Sep 5, 2007)

I'd give $200 to anyone who can trance my bunny Rilee


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 6, 2007)

*gwhoosh wrote: *


> I'd give $200 to anyone who can trance my bunny Rilee


Bring it onbut you're too far... Lol


----------



## gwhoosh (Sep 6, 2007)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> *gwhoosh wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'd give $200 to anyone who can trance my bunny Rilee
> ...



Aww well at least you're saving $200. Rilee is untranceable to anyone who has tried, even when she was a BABY!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 7, 2007)

Is Riley a mini-rex? bo has always been untranceable too - BUT recently I have laid him back over my knees with his butt on my knees...... hands behind his head/neck and back. I use my one hand to rub his cheeks some from behind and dip his head just a bit lower than level. He actually does trance a bit. You can see him sort of relax and his eyes go sort of ga-ga. But if you touch him anyplace or anything he's out of it. 

That white bunny is precious laying there! I want to rub his tummy!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 7, 2007)

Ohh! Rilee looks JUST like my buck, Magic! Don't you think!? lol. I'll post a pic when i get my camera back from my dad--again-- I do have some trance pics but they're not very good. Close ups of the face, not the body, lol.


----------



## monklover (Sep 8, 2007)

Here is a pic of me when I trance Bud! I am getting pretty good with trancing and I can now trance both Bud and Rox! (I was the person who tranced Roxie in the pictures! :biggrin2:


----------



## horselvrkc (Sep 8, 2007)

today i tried putting riley in a trance.... NO LUCK!! do some buns not like to do that?


----------



## monklover (Sep 8, 2007)

Some bunnies probably don't like to be flipped over but it takes practice. I first started to practice trancing with a stuffed animal! :biggrin2: I have to trance Buddy every day to take him into the bathroom for bonding because he hates being picked up any other way!  I put my right hand under his tummy and my left hand under his bum. When I pick him up, I flip him into the crease of my left elbow and tip his head backwards a bit. 

It also helps if you gently pet the head and nose area! 

~Megan


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 8, 2007)

it's so cute how their legs stick up in the air :inlove:not much cuter than a tranced bun


----------



## Penna (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't have any pictures of Belle or Maggie in a trance. Belle's actually really easy to trance, and Maggie won't sit still for too long, only about three seconds.


----------



## bummietime (Sep 30, 2007)

i've never been able to put mine in a trance! they always got up too fast
but one of my friends was able to do it for about 2 secs


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 30, 2007)

Spice smiling:















And Mocha:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 1, 2007)

*CHEEEEEEEESE :biggrin2:*



*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> Spice smiling:


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Oct 14, 2007)

White Chocolate, who is quite easy to trance:





Hazel, who only stays for a very short time, only some of the time


----------

